# I dissasociate myself from girls...



## keithicans (Feb 28, 2009)

and I show blatant disregard from any kind of jesture of attraction with them other than occasionally looking at them, unless they are way younger or way older. Never in my age range: barely legal to mid 30's. I'm 27. I am under the impression that every girl wants to add on to the family tree someday and I don't because of my few disorders. I don't want to have a son or daughter who may get the same hand of genes that I have. Pregnancy is only so preventable and girls I've met in the past are completely mesmorized with that lifestyle. I basically freeze up inside, lately without the muscle tention, luckily. I give no hand wave and no "Hello". I go through different emotional fazes (as they or I walk by), but no pain or regret. It feels like a blessing in disquize every time from possibly giving birth to a child.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

keithicans said:


> and I show blatant disregard from any kind of jesture of attraction with them other than occasionally looking at them, unless they are way younger or way older.


That sounds a bit drastic as a contraceptive method. But it would be effective. Have you been experiencing some problems with it?


----------



## keithicans (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, every time I see any girl in that spectrum, it happens.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I have similar problems. Finding a girl that doesnt want kids is incredibly difficult. Most girls in their mid to late twenties/early thirties who dont have children are panicking like crazy about getting knocked up asap. And im not really interested in women who already have kids. So basically im screwed.


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

One day when I fall in love I wouldn't mind having kids. Just not now.

Women would want kids yes, it should only be natural,biological, instincts etc. And that's one of the things they are for.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

keithicans said:


> I am under the impression that every girl wants to add on to the family tree someday and I don't because of my few disorders.


Seems like most of the women I meet don't want to have kids. Some of them changed their minds later on, maybe they will all change their minds. But I don't think its that hard to meet women who don't want kids. I have an online friend who got herself sterilized back when the doctors had her thinking she was schizophrenic. Maybe I can set you two up.


----------



## Ramondo (Feb 16, 2011)

keithicans said:


> Well, every time I see any girl in that spectrum, it happens.


What I was suggesting was that it sounds like you're putting a condom on (metaphorically) every time you go out just in case you meet a woman who wants to have your children; and that this might not be necessary.
As someone else said, a lot of women these days don't want children any more than you do, but they do want a relationship.


----------



## Greyfox78659 (Mar 21, 2011)

keithicans said:


> I dissasociate myself from girls and I show blatant disregard from any kind of jester of attraction with them other than occasionally looking at them, unless they are way younger or way older. Never in my age range: barely legal to mid 30's. I'm 27. I am under the impression that every girl wants to add on to the family tree someday and I don't because of my few disorders. I don't want to have a son or daughter who may get the same hand of genes that I have. Pregnancy is only so preventable and girls I've met in the past are completely memorized with that lifestyle. I basically freeze up inside, lately without the muscle tension, luckily. I give no hand wave and no "Hello". I go through different emotional fazes (as they or I walk by), but no pain or regret. It feels like a blessing in disquize every time from possibly giving birth to a child.


I am 31 trust me just find a lady before you get to much older. You are getting into the taking over someones else's problem years. If your like me your problems are enough for both of you. If she want kids ask her if she has been around kids before, hopefully they haven't then just point out all the responsibilities. If that doesn't get her out of that mood then just remind how to make babies, tell her all the gory details of child birth, and ask if she really wants that to happen to her. If all else fails you two marry (live together) and have some kids. It's a risk if you want to have sex that is there weather you two want babies, or not. At least one of you will enjoy it.

Honestly wanting kids shouldn't be a major problem to over come. Real problems like past relationship, criminal, religious, or financial issues you should worry about. Those cause problems that aren't easy to over come and are likely to effect your future together. It sucks to be married to someone serving 25 to life for something they did in their past.


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

From my experience, SA is far more environmental than anything else, so it would be up to you and the mother to raise that kid well, which you could probably do knowing about how YOU fell into social anxiety. 

But the real question here is, why are you limiting your dating life bc some girls want kids? I guarantee a lot of them don't, and even if they did, it wouldn't be for a while, or until they met the right person. Are you just that good with women that they are asking to have your babies right when you meet them? Wtf???


----------



## keithicans (Feb 28, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> Given that the genetic links to SA are far from proven, how do you know there's a problem with your genes? You don't want kids because you might pass on some genes that you assume are bad?
> 
> We all have our issues. So, at some level, if there is a genetic link to those issues, we are all- if we have children- going to pass on some of those genes. However, that's not to say we'd automatically pass on the issue. Genetics is a mixed bag of tricks. I am genetically descended from my father. But I am not my father.


That is basically it. Why put another person on this planet with + disorders that are so far from being understood and fathomed by those who don't have them. I have terrible people skills as it is, so the pass IS automatic.



LALoner said:


> Seems like most of the women I meet don't want to have kids. Some of them changed their minds later on, maybe they will all change their minds. But I don't think its that hard to meet women who don't want kids. I have an online friend who got herself sterilized back when the doctors had her thinking she was schizophrenic. Maybe I can set you two up.


Today, it has become a fad for girls to want to have a kid or 2. It's a security thing with all the terrorism going around. I see them walking, sometimes fast walking with their strollers. The last girl I hung out with was/is a fanatic about babies. She made a scene in a restaurant when she saw a stroller. She got rather loud. When she saw the baby, she went red and murmured, "Oh, she's so cute!!!" The father said, "The baby is a boy." That's when I just turned around in my seat.


----------



## Trek (Apr 12, 2010)

I feel very similar. I think it's just absolutely ridiculous for women to have some nonsensical need to have a child these days. If you want a damn kid so badly, adopt one- there are countless children who could use a family.

My sister recently got married (after all her friends got married... oh gee figures) After knowing the asswad for 2 years. (My family is mesmerized, and treat me like the psycho for thinking that what's going on is just a tad bizarre). I know for a fact they will have a kid within the first year or so- which is probably the most stupid thing they can do- as they're both paying back student loans and neither of them have that great of a job. 

People are so ****ing dumb. I hate people.

I think it's quite humorous that I'm the one my family sees as having a 'mental issue' as they call it- yet my sister who's married to some jerk she's known for two years and is trying to bring another little ****head into this screwed up world- is normal.

I suppose the saying 'the crazy guy is just the person who's figured out what's going on' is quite true.


----------



## keithicans (Feb 28, 2009)

Trek, I gotcha man. Sophieness07, what point is that?


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

Childfree groups is made up of people you don't have kids by choice. You should look that up and go to a local group.


----------

